

This 5-minute presentation will convince you that Amazon is screwed - chapel
http://www.businessinsider.com/5-minute-presentation-on-amazon-2015-3

======
PaulHoule
I don't know if I'm convinced. Yes, overcapitalized clothing retailers have
had a horrible time online, but the Nasty Gals of the world are doing just
fine (at least until you actually see the clothes)

------
DevFactor
tl;dr In the past, some (entirely) online eCommerce stores have failed. Thus
Amazon may fail since it has a similar business model.

